# 207 Million Eggs Recalled Salmonella



## bdskelly (Apr 15, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2018/04/15/nearly-207-million-eggs-recalled-over-salmonella-fears.html


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow! That’s a huge recall!


----------



## HungryDan (Apr 16, 2018)

yes true. I heard the in Poland there was 200k pigs sick so they cook them and kill all the bacterias and made laucheon meat in this metal tins, but the funny fact was no one told them which company was taking care of this mean, so now there are lots of  tins in shops with this meat, but nobody knows which. I understand bacterias will die when you cook food over 75 degrees, but nobody wants to eat meat from the pig where pig was sick before.


----------

